# Is our Ruby lazy?



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe I prepared myself a bit too much for the energy level that Vizslas have...but Ruby seems to be on a bit of the lazy side! She's 4 months old and I really expected her energy level to increase as she gets older, but instead it has actually settled down a lot in the past month compared to when we first brought her home at 8 weeks. 

She usually gets a 30 minute walk in the morning and evening, and about an hour of being awake/playtime during the day around lunch or whenever she wants it. Other than that she sleeps pretty much all day from 9 a.m. till 3 or 4 p.m. I am home with her all day, so on a typical day she's out of her crate and sleeping by me as I work on the computer.

She never seems to play/exercise for longer than an hour at a time before she is good to go for a long nap. We did pick out one of the calmer pups from the litter, but I expected even a calm Vizsla to be, well...crazy! 

Oh, and I have never seen her do the zoomies that I hear so much about! 

Is this unusual for a 4 month old?


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Ruby sounds a lot like Bella, I take her out on a morning for 30-45 mins. We go with our friend who has a 2 year old Rhodesian Ridgeback. When we get home Bella has her lunch and that's her normally out of it till tea time. Sometimes my husband will take her on another small walk about 7ish and that seems to knock her out. She is 18 weeks old, we have in the last few days started getting the zoomies. Normally before I walk her on a morning


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like Ruby is just a little bit calmer than most. Count your blessings!! 

It's been my experience that the zoomies are usually triggered by some sort of a quick emotional overload... for example, extreme happiness and/or surprise. Willie is about five years old now, and he got the zoomies out in his yard just yesterday afternoon. They hit him when the neighbor came over to the fence and reached over to give Willie some unexpected affection -- petting him and talking to him. Willie started running huge figure-eights. I predict that, sooner or later, Ruby will show you the zoomies!! It's a very cute thing, although when it happens indoors, you could be in for some breakage. ;D ;D


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Having a calmer vizsla is not a problem I think. You shouldn't worry about that. 
I think Ruby could be going through a growth spurt. Elza had stages when she would run around crazy when she's out and about but then she would sleep the rest of the day with very little play inside. Growing takes a lot of energy out of them and they sleep a lot when that happens. 

Up until now Elza (almost 10 months old) was very similar, she would have an hour off leash at the morning, an hour off leash at the afternoon and in between she would sleep most of the time. Maybe some antler chewing or tug with 'daddy' thats it. 
Only just started to get more energetic again, we have to give her more outdoor exercise with the training or she would do her rooroos and zoomies in our flat which is not ideal at 12am...


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln is 16 months and still sleeps all day like our doxie. He has always been calm since a puppy and gets his running in everyday too.  

Hes very calm which is a great thing for our family with 3 boys. He has never done the zoomies i hear so much about. So your Ruby sounds alot like our Lincoln.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad to hear there are others like Ruby. Don't get me wrong, I am definitely NOT complaining about her being laid back. I would love her the same of course if she was a loony bat.


----------

